
Windows 10 and reserved storage - l2dy
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/filecab/2019/01/07/windows-10-and-reserved-storage/
======
phiresky
I'm sure reserving 10GB of space will greatly "improve the reliability" of my
Windows installation on a 60GB partition (on a 120GB dual boot SSD) with 5 GB
free.

------
velobro
Not sure how I feel about MS hijacking 7-10GB of a system as a “reserved
space” to download Windows updates to.

I mean, if that’s what they need to do to get Windows Updates to function with
any degree of reliability then their OS is truly fucked.

